# negros orange (philippine)



## archieph (Jan 7, 2011)

*SELENOBRACHYS philippinus (negros orange)*

im just posting to share with u guys this very awesome specie of tarantula only found in one island in the philippines.. the island of negros... my home town... it's burrow of up to about 10 feet long.. they are communal.. fairly non aggressive and is a very beautiful add to any collection..


----------



## jbm150 (Jan 7, 2011)

Isn't it in the genus Selenobrachys?  Or is this a different spider?


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jan 7, 2011)

jbm150 said:


> Isn't it in the genus Selenobrachys?  Or is this a different spider?


Selenobrachys philippinus 

negros is a part of the country which they are from!!! 
But it is the only one in that Selenobrachys genus......


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jan 8, 2011)

Welcome!! and nice T btw!!! archieph... 


Peace!!!


----------



## archieph (Jan 8, 2011)

*thank u sir...*

will be posting more pics if u guys want more..  this is wer he sleeps.. fills it with web during the day.. every morning she opens it and seals it back again when sun comes up.. weird..


----------



## archieph (Jan 9, 2011)

*hehe*

guys dont worry bout it figured it out.. 
http://i1221.photobucket.com/albums/dd476/archieph/DSC00936.jpg


----------



## nhaverland413 (Jan 10, 2011)

archieph said:


> it's burrow of up to about 10 feet long.. they are communal...


Great spiders!!

However, I have a bit of trouble believing both of these statements. Do you have in-situ or captive photographs of comunal groups? What about these 10 foot burrows? Again, Great photos and a magnificent species!

Best Regards,
Nick


----------



## codykrr (Jan 10, 2011)

I am curious about there "communal traits" as well.  Do you have photo's in the wild of them living together?

not doubting you, but if these are indeed communal then I would be very interested in acquiring a few.


----------



## archieph (Jan 10, 2011)

*hahah*

i have friends here that keep them together as well.. every night i see them pass each other.. my enclosure is large so i dont know if it has something to do with that.. in the wild it is almost impossible to get a communal pic as they will run away when they sense any movement.. unless u have national geographic equipment; which i am definitely not getting just to take pics of them; it's wishful thinking.. i put three hideouts and all of them sleep individually.. if someday they eat or attack each other i will post it.. but so far they are all good.. as for the burrow, u can try to come visit and check for yourself.. my native sources tell me this and i believe them.. some maybe shorter but longest is 10 feet.. confirmed

---------- Post added at 01:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:10 PM ----------

next time i catch them passing each other i will post a pic.. give me some time 

---------- Post added at 01:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:11 PM ----------

caught this pic 2 minutes ago  will post more communal pics... i hope this makes u smile :}


----------

